
How ‘Oumuamua Got Shredded - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-oumuamua-got-shredded
======
ehvatum
I have also been running many large scale simulations, using commodity
hardware and software. The most likely explanation for this object and its
motion and trajectory is a combination of "unlimited fuel cheat" followed by
extended asymmetric RCS burn in order to create artificial gravity for Jebedia
Kerman, the object's only occupant.

The object is dynamically unstable, creating the wobble observed. However, my
data indicates that Jeb actually prefers the "gerbil in a washing machine"
experience - and is capable of enjoying it for trillions of years, without
interruption.

However, we should be hesitant to approach this object. It is likely armed to
the gills with deadly missiles and lasers that serve no useful end other than
being fired willy-nilly at anything nearby, "for scientific purposes". This
phenomenon is often seen in my models, and its causes remains stubbornly
inscrutable. Why fire weaponry into gas giants? Why deploy nuclear warheads
into stars? Further study is required.

~~~
itronitron
the chaotic tumble (GWM) also affords Jebediah a continually changing view
which would relieve boredom

------
smoyer
Perhaps it's a chaotically tumbling rod rather than a chaotically tumbling
cigar. Somewhere out there is a huge alien ship lobbing them at earth!
(Ananthem which wikipedia calls "a speculative science fiction")

------
runeb
Would it make sense to keep probes at standby around the solar system to
quicker intercept objects like 'Oumuamua?

~~~
neolefty
They wouldn't so much be "at standby" as "in orbit". To enable them to
intercept an object, they'd have to burn hard with a lot of fuel, which means
we'd have place them in orbit with a lot of fuel.

It would be more efficient to keep a rocket on standby on Earth ready to
launch, since any orbital momentum we give them after launch that is not
perfectly in line with their target would have to be canceled.

------
DoctorOetker
It's probably a toy, and we're almost old enough to start trying to fetch
toys?

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Counter-argument: How could “they” have predicted a civilization with the
necessary tools to detect the object would exist at this point in time in our
solar system?

~~~
detritus
Because they have eyes on us closer than we imagined?

------
nerfhammer
It's obviously a skyscaper that sheared off of a destroyed alien megastructure

------
jwfxpr
The HN title needs correcting to add the ‘ to ‘Oumuamua, it is a part of the
proper name.

~~~
dang
Done. Thanks.

